

Microsoft Band Isn’t a Fitness Tracker, It’s a Trojan Horse for Software - sonabinu
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/10/30/microsoft-band-isnt-a-fitness-tracker-its-a-trojan-horse-for-software/?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLE_Video_Top

======
lafar6502
Ooh, that's horrible, a device that can track your position or heartrate. How
dare you, Microsoft, nobody ever went that far...

